# Bloated Stomach help?!



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope I'm just being paranoid and this is nothing but anyway so Chevy just ate for the first time and I noticed he was bloated under the stomach while eating.










Is the beginning of dropsy or something else? I really hope it's not dropsy. :-/


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I would fast him for a couple days until the swelling goes down. Are his scaled pine-coning?


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> I would fast him for a couple days until the swelling goes down. Are his scaled pine-coning?


I will and so far no. Does the boating come before the pine-coning or at the same time? :-s


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm not sure, you can google it though. When one of my fish had dropsy, I caught it too late. When they reach the pine-coning stage, it's usually fatal. He could also have SBD. I'd research that also. Does he have trouble swimming? Can he go to the bottom of the tank or does he stay on the top?


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> I'm not sure, you can google it though. When one of my fish had dropsy, I caught it too late. When they reach the pine-coning stage, it's usually fatal. He could also have SBD. I'd research that also. Does he have trouble swimming? Can he go to the bottom of the tank or does he stay on the top?


He can swim just fine so I don't think its SBD, I'm hoping/thinking he might just be constipated if he ate some of the food that fell to the bottom of the tank from the other times that I've attempted to feed him and he didn't eat at the time.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, just keep an eye on him and fast him for a couple days. If it doesn't go down than it could be something.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Yeah, just keep an eye on him and fast him for a couple days. If it doesn't go down than it could be something.


Ugh I hope that's all it is, I try not to get attached too quickly with fish since I rarely have luck with them but I really am growing close to Chev.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It's very hard not to get attached! I bought a new fish Tuesday night and I think he has SBD. It doesn't look like he's going to last much longer.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> It's very hard not to get attached! I bought a new fish Tuesday night and I think he has SBD. It doesn't look like he's going to last much longer.


Aw I'm sorry!  *Hugs*


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks! Hopefully the little guy pulls through. He didn't look too good when I got him, but I figured he'd brighten up in a bigger tank. :/


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't think he's bloated. He's just had a meal so he's full. That's all.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Kaisa said:


> I don't think he's bloated. He's just had a meal so he's full. That's all.


Could he be that full that quickly after eating?


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

well how much did ya feed him?

this is a bloated betta


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Kaisa said:


> well how much did ya feed him?
> 
> this is a bloated betta


I fed him about three pellets. Roughly * that size.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes their bellies look like that after they eat.  Freedy looks like that for about an hour, then he poops somewhere and suddenly looks normal again. xD


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> Sometimes their bellies look like that after they eat.  Freedy looks like that for about an hour, then he poops somewhere and suddenly looks normal again. xD


Okay that makes me feel better. Right now he's resting against the heater, the goof.


----------

